# Has anyone heard of taste of the wild?



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

The Mini Schnauzer that is staying at my place that we might adopt is eating this food, I believe it is the byson kind... have any of you used it and is it good?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, I've heard of it. It's a grainless food and is lower in protein than some of the other grainless like Evo or Wellness Core. 

I bought a small bag of the Smoked Salmon to mix in with their other food. They loved it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried it once. My dogs loved it, and did very well on it. I just have to decide if it's worth the extra cost. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it for a smaller dog, one that eats less than 40 pounds a month..... .


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have gotten a few bags of this food for my Frenchie. He does very well on it.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I feed it to Mosby and he seems to really like it. Mosby likes the Fowl and the Salmon flavors the best.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

It's cheaper then the other grainless foods but still high quality. I fed it to my guys. They loved the taste and their coats were awesome however they had very runny stools on it. My guys are all super sensative though, it was likely too much protein or something like that. Definatly a good food though


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs love it and they eat less then on some of the other foods. It is in my rotation sometimes I mix it in with the Canidae as my dogs seem less excited about Canidae, but it is still a good food and they do well on it. Adding Taste of the Wild helps them to enjoy it. At least it seems like it, they haven't actually said as much. LOL


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

It's so funny you say that-- my dogs will eat just about anything so I was skeptical that he would have any real preference for one food over another, that I could tell. So I got samples of all three flavors of Taste of the Wild, put them on three plates on the floor and let him decide. And for kicks, I brought my sister's dogs in on it to see if there would be any difference. Frankie and Mosby both went for the plate closest to them first but only ate half in favor of tasting the other two flavors. Both dogs seemed to prefer that first plate the least (bison flavor) in the end (cleaning both other plates before coming back). Mosby had a clear preference for the fowl, and Frankie liked the salmon flavor the best. JJ is pretty blind didn't understand that there were three plates so it was a bit harder to tell with him  In the end the dogs ate all of the food in front of them but it was pretty funny to see that they did have various preferences!


----------



## zannie (Mar 12, 2008)

we sell it at our store,i never tried it looks alittle rich for my crew,i rotate foods right now they are eating nutra sorce i only feed all naturals..fyi did you know diamond makes taste of the wild as well as alot of other top name brands


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

How old is the Mini Schnauzer? What is it like? I have 2 that are a year old. They are a lot of fun! One is sweet and kind of reserved and the other one>well she gets into a lot of trouble.She got stung by a bee yesterday. David


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

He is about a year and a half old, he has since gone home but is super sweet and I love him. He has lots of fun and energy, but can just chill out and lay around with you also. My mother is thinking about adopting him as her current dog is getting older and it might do them both some good.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i actually just switched my girls over to TOTW. they like it a lot. i actually like the shape too. instead of it being round pebbles, theyre more disk shaped and it seems to slow my girls down and make them chew more. both are doing very well on it though


----------



## bertdog (Apr 2, 2008)

I just purchased the TOTW Pacific Stream Formula on Monday for my 50lb German Shepherd mix (Tabitha - 3 yrs. old). She is a picky eater but I have had no problems getting her to eat. I look forward to seeing how she progresses on it. She does have fish breath but I can live with that.

I had her and my 11 yr. old Chocolate Lab (Chewy) on Beneful until for some reason I recently began looking into healthier food alternatives. I am so glad I began researching dog food. I had no idea how awful so many of these "mainstream" dog foods are. I have a strange feeling feeding Beneful and Iams to my beloved Bert (Black Lab that passed in July 2006) for her 12 years helped to hasten her demise (cancer).

I switched Chewy to the Wellness Senior Super5Mix formula and hope it helps to extend his life. Bert developed many lumps during her later years as Chewy has been doing over the last few years. I am hoping that feeding him a better quality food will provide positive health results. The good thing with Chewy is that he would eat mud so changing food brands is no problem.

I am still learning about dog nutrition but am comfortable about the changes I am making. It is certainly more expensive but at least in the case of Tabitha I hope that it will result in reduced vet bills over the years to come.

Geez, that was certainly long-winded for a first post.

Regards


----------



## MyDog M*A*S*H (Mar 30, 2008)

I have seen it at my local pet super store. I have heard good things about it. Also I know it has been recommended for dogs that have allergies to regular beef since it has different sources of protein like Bison, Venison and one has Duck. From the list of the ingredients I would believe it to be a quality food


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I think they recently updated their site to show more places where you can buy it, and you can buy it online from a few sources like Pet Food Direct.


----------

